# Got a great new food find to share? (I do)



## vitauta (Jul 14, 2011)

i am not nearly as adventurous with my money as i am. or would like to be, with my food forays.  there are so many tantalizing food products on market shelves, and i often feel bombarded and overwhelmed by the choices available.  i want to try all of them!!  but my choices are severely limited by my purse strings.   dc is a place where new food experiences can be explored and indulged freely, and with much of the guesswork and expense significantly reduced.  one of my recent snack discoveries is snack factory's pretzel crisps (omg good!)  i'm also pretty head over heels about ben and jerry's newest ice cream flavor--late night snacks (as in jimmy fallon).  it's vanilla with caramel swirls and chocolate coated potato chip clusters!--yeah, i know....what've you got?


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 14, 2011)

Lamb's quarters (wild spinach), aka goosefoot or pigweed is new to me.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 14, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Lamb's quarters (wild spinach), aka goosefoot or pigweed is new to me.




where does lamb's quarters grow, creek or river banks, or do you buy it?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

I just discovered Oysters (raw) or cooked in champagne they are heaven. My daughter and DH plus the grand kids all looked like they wanted to gag but boy I didn't have that problem. I was bring em on YUM and another new discovery was grilled artichokes brushed with something tart and evoo and garlic. Both I will have again.
kades


----------



## merstar (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel's Organic Vegetable Tortilla Dippers!
http://www.amazon.com/Miguels-Organ...TF8&coliid=I1YD9ALZOLSQRD&colid=3MU1KCYJVVLE4


----------



## merstar (Jul 14, 2011)

Not totally new, but relatively new to me is Starbuck's Ice Cream - It's delicious!
My favorite flavors are their Java Chip Frappuccino, Coffee,  Vanilla Bean Frappuccino, and Caramel Macchiato.
http://www.starbucks.com/menu/catalog/product?food=ice-cream#view_control=product


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 14, 2011)

Chocolate Ice Cream made with coconut milk!  This is amazing stuff.  I found the recipe while desperately trying to find a frozen treat that DH could have that doesn't have dairy, soy, gluten or casein in it.  Very simple and delicious!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2011)

Coconut water.  Better than Gatorade for hydration and electrolytes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2011)

Maranatha's Sunflower Seed Butter...fantastic on seeded bagels or crackers.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 15, 2011)

vitauta said:


> where does lamb's quarters grow, creek or river banks, or do you buy it?


I acquired a dozen bare rooted plants from our local CSA organization, ate six and planted the remaining six.  Hope I can harvest seeds to grow enough for ourselves as well as our whitetails.

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/lambs_quarters.htm


----------



## vitauta (Jul 15, 2011)

herdez salsa (not new to anybody but me probably) - it has what i've been looking for in a store-bought salsa:  bright, fresh, zesty tomatoey flavor.  what's different about herdez? ingredients: tomatoes, onions, serrano peppers, salt and cilantro, period. that's it.  careful though, herdez "medium" is more like "hot".


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not new either but I recently discovered Indian green chutney  Delicious for dipping fried paneer or samosas! The chef at our Indian restaurant was kind enough to give me the recipe. Barszcz (polish beetroot soup) and amaranth (cooked as a wild spinach)


----------



## spork (Jul 15, 2011)

agave nectar

It's pretty good.  Very sweet, but hint of other flavors, too.  I've never tried this, but the stuff makes me curious what would happen if I added a pinch of yeast, fruit juice, etc....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2011)

"Cownose Ray" (aka "Chesapeake Bay Ray").  This is a WONDERFUL fish that is much more reminiscent of veal or beef.  I've only found it offered at our local Wegmans supermarket, but understand it's available at other area markets as well.  Hopefully it will take off to the point where monitoring will be put in place.  Local markets are pushing it because the Cownose Ray is decimating the Chesapeake Bay oyster beds - something that they apparently can do rather rapidly.

As with skate, only the wings are eaten, but unlike skate, these wings are thicker & a rose-pink color like veal.  They're also fibrous like beef/veal.  I tried baking them last year (they're a seasonal fish), but they turned out too tough, so this time around I marinated them in my own "1-2-3-4" marinade that I use for beef & tuna, & cooked them on a grill pan as I would a steak.  They were absolutely DELICIOUS & I can't wait to experiment with them again.  At only $6-$7/pound, they're definitely a seafood bargain.  If you come across them, do give them a try.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 15, 2011)

"Takis" (the fuego flavor) they are rolled corn tortilla chip with some really hot spices coating them.My 9 yr old daughter brought some home from her freind at school and we were all hooked.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2011)

These have been around along time but, they are new to my part of the country.  

The combination of sweet and hot is great.  
Tony Packo's Sweet Hot Pickles and Peppers

Klinger used to talk about Tony Packo's restaurant on MASH.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rhubarb...lol! Thanks again guys for all the recipes! I must be the only idiot that discovered this only now


----------



## vitauta (Jul 15, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:


> "Cownose Ray" (aka "Chesapeake Bay Ray").  This is a WONDERFUL fish that is much more reminiscent of veal or beef.  I've only found it offered at our local Wegmans supermarket, but understand it's available at other area markets as well.  Hopefully it will take off to the point where monitoring will be put in place.  Local markets are pushing it because the Cownose Ray is decimating the Chesapeake Bay oyster beds - something that they apparently can do rather rapidly.
> 
> As with skate, only the wings are eaten, but unlike skate, these wings are thicker & a rose-pink color like veal.  They're also fibrous like beef/veal.  I tried baking them last year (they're a seasonal fish), but they turned out too tough, so this time around I marinated them in my own "1-2-3-4" marinade that I use for beef & tuna, & cooked them on a grill pan as I would a steak.  They were absolutely DELICIOUS & I can't wait to experiment with them again.  At only $6-$7/pound, they're definitely a seafood bargain.  If you come across them, do give them a try.



thank you for bringing this spectacular pink-fleshed fish to light here.  on you tube - 2 minutes tommy with chesapeake bay ray - check it out. i don't know how to include a you tube link with a post like many of you dcers do routinely.
this fish reminds me of orange roughy many years ago that went from being a wonderfully obscure fish costing $4/pound to a national favorite at $11-$13/pound.  i want a taste of this bay ray before it goes hollywood....


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got a few chillis from a friend but I have no idea what they are, he doesn't know the name either  I'll keep the seeds and plant them next season.
They look a bit like pattypan squash but red..lol! Maybe I can google it


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Not new either but I recently discovered Indian green chutney  Delicious for dipping fried paneer or samosas! The chef at our Indian restaurant was kind enough to give me the recipe.



Ooh, I love that stuff!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

merstar said:


> Ooh, I love that stuff!



Good hey!!! It's easy to make too! Like an Indian pesto  Dreamed about it the night after having it..lol!


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Good hey!!! It's easy to make too! Like an Indian pesto  Dreamed about it the night after having it..lol!



It's addictive!  Would you mind sharing the recipe? I've never made my own.


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Another one of my new finds is Sarvecchio Parmesan. I've always used Parmigiano Reggiano exclusively - all the domestic parmesans I've tried have been sub par. This one, however, is surprisingly fantastic. It's nice and aged and pungent!
SarVecchio® Parmesan


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

merstar said:


> It's addictive!  Would you mind sharing the recipe? I've never made my own.



Sure 

2 cups of fresh mint leaves
1 cup of fresh coriander leaves
1 chopped onion
1 clove crushed garlic
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 tbs of sugar
4-6 green chilies
salt to taste

Blend till smooth in a blender, add a dash of water if it's too thick.

Hope you like this one, I have 2 other variations if you want!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Sure
> 
> 2 cups of fresh mint leaves
> 1 cup of fresh coriander leaves
> ...


Also works with lemon basil.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Homemade sherbet powder  I know, I know this stuff is for kids but I love it too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Also works with lemon basil.



Lemon Basil? Never heard of putting basil in Indian Green chutney, I'll try that for pesto though


----------



## vitauta (Jul 15, 2011)

merstar said:


> Another one of my new finds is Sarvecchio Parmesan. I've always used Parmigiano Reggiano exclusively - all the domestic parmesans I've tried have been sub par. This one, however, is surprisingly fantastic. It's nice and aged and pungent!
> SarVecchio® Parmesan



i can't wait to find and try this parmesan cheese.  i too found an exceptional domestic product in bridgford's italian salami. it comes out of chicago, has a great authentic flavor and is very reasonably priced.  coming across little food treasures such as this makes me so happy....


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Sure
> 
> 2 cups of fresh mint leaves
> 1 cup of fresh coriander leaves
> ...



Thank you! This sounds great! Which is your favorite variation?


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i can't wait to find and try this parmesan cheese.  i too found an exceptional domestic product in bridgford's italian salami. it comes out of chicago, has a great authentic flavor and is very reasonably priced.  coming across little food treasures such as this makes me so happy....



I haven't had salami in so long - it sounds great.

I was soooo surprised when I tried the Sarvecchio - it's outstanding. My local health food store had put out some samples a few weeks ago. If I hadn't gone in the exact day and time they had the samples out, I never would have known about this cheese. Normally, I shun all domestic parmesans, so I'm really glad I gave this one a try. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 15, 2011)

merstar said:
			
		

> I haven't had salami in so long - it sounds great.
> 
> I was soooo surprised when I tried the Sarvecchio - it's outstanding. My local health food store had put out some samples a few weeks ago. If I hadn't gone in the exact day and time they had the samples out, I never would have known about this cheese. Normally, I shun all domestic parmesans, so I'm really glad I gave this one a try. Let me know what you think!



Where else can you find it?  Sounds fantastic!


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Where else can you find it?  Sounds fantastic!



I don't know where you're located, but I found it at EarthFare, which is in several states, mostly in the South.. If you have a Whole Foods near you, they might carry it - give them a call. Other than that, maybe you can email the producers via their site, and ask them where their cheese is sold in your area.
Here's a link to their site:
http://www.sartoricheese.com/


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 15, 2011)

merstar said:
			
		

> I don't know where you're located, but I found it at EarthFare, which is in several states, mostly in the South.. If you have a Whole Foods near you, they might carry it - give them a call. Other than that, maybe you can email the producers via their site, and ask them where their cheese is sold in your area.
> Here's a link to their site:
> http://www.sartoricheese.com/



No Whole Foods around here in Iowa, but when we go back to Mpls, it's on the list!

Thanks!


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Chocolate Ice Cream made with coconut milk! This is amazing stuff. I found the recipe while desperately trying to find a frozen treat that DH could have that doesn't have dairy, soy, gluten or casein in it. Very simple and delicious!!!!


 
I would love the recipie if you are willing to share...........


----------



## vitauta (Dec 4, 2011)

my supermarket has been out of the dark rye bread i'd been buying the last three times i shopped for it.  casting about, looking for a good substitute, i came across pepperidge farm's 100% natural german dark wheat bread.  very nice.  a hearty natural kind of bread with lots of yummy nutty seeds throughout.  before this, i had not been having very good experiences with any of the packaged breads i was trying--none of them--rye, white, wheat, were tasting like i thought real bread should taste.  i'm happy to have found this german dark wheat.  if you like dark breads, give this one a try....


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2011)

My neighbors introduced me to SOAN PAPDI, an Indian confection.  It's made with Sugar, Hydrogenated vegetable Oil,Wheat Flour, Gram Flour, Cardamom, Almonds, Pistachio and Cucumber Seeds.  It's an 'out-of-this-world' treat.


----------

